# New Black Panther support for Hussein Obama



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I found this in researching New Black Panther support for Hussein Obama.

http://www.davidduke.com/general/ob...-black-panther-party-on-his-website_3599.html


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I do not like his empty promises nor his association with Sharpton/Malcom X type racial figures. I will not Vote for him, and I will urge all I know not to vote for him.

Why do people keep referring to him a Hussein? I know its his name, but isn’t it inflammatory and silly (no personal slight intended Tnoisaw)? Its not like he changed his name in support of a dictator. If Regan’s middle name had been Adolph would we refer to him as such?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

David Duke is not a responsible source for anything, and especially not about Black people.
Listening to Duke about Blacks would be like listening to an Islamic Imam about Christians.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

> Listening to Duke about Blacks would be like listening to an Islamic Imam about Christians


Or Reverend Wright (or Louis Farrakhan) talk about white people. But quite a few liberals and a whole lot of blacks do. And because the Reverends Jesse & Al refuse to condemn such hate speech, and continue to support Reverend Wrong and Farrakhan, I don't think their views on white people should be listened to. But a whole lot of white liberals and nearly all blacks do.



> David Duke is not a responsible source for anything


I agree. But neither is Wright, Farrakhan, Jesse, or Al. And look how much support and/or political pull they have. It would appear we have a double standard. Why is Duke condemned nearly universally for pro white/anti black views, while Wright et al have had so much success and support among liberal whites and most blacks?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

http://elections.foxnews.com/2008/0...-carries-new-black-panther-party-endorsement/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*to James NM:*
You're right, of course. We shouldn't listen, or give credence, to any of them. We should condemn all of them, every time they open their assh...er, I mean, mouths.
Critically-thinking (that is, non-knee-jerk-Liberal) Whites and Blacks condemn Farrakhan, Wright, Jesse Jerk...er...Jackson, Sharpton, and Duke (among others) equally and without favoritism. I wish I could say the same for the rest of both Whites and Blacks in general.

*to js*:
Please note that Obama's campaign people removed the New Black Panther endorsement only after they had been featuring it on the official Obama website for a while. Until they received criticism from potential Obama voters, they were perfectly happy to have it there.
That's a perfect example of political hypocrisy.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> David Duke is not a responsible source for anything, and especially not about Black people.
> Listening to Duke about Blacks would be like listening to an Islamic Imam about Christians.


A man of few but correct words.
That's what I'm talkin bout :smt033
:smt023


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> I do not like his empty promises nor his association with Sharpton/Malcom X type racial figures. I will not Vote for him, and I will urge all I know not to vote for him.
> 
> Why do people keep referring to him a Hussein? I know its his name, but isn't it inflammatory and silly (no personal slight intended Tnoisaw)? Its not like he changed his name in support of a dictator. If Regan's middle name had been Adolph would we refer to him as such?


Because he doesn't use it and people in his campaign get on others for using it. I don't know why he's not proud of his name. I mean, if my middle name was Adolf, I certainly... never mind.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I agree with you Steve - mostly. This is where we differ: "Critically-thinking (that is, non-knee-jerk-Liberal) Whites and Blacks condemn Farrakhan, Wright, Jesse Jerk...er...Jackson, Sharpton, and Duke (among others) equally and without favoritism". 

They do condemn Duke, but the others get a pass. The liberals & blacks I see dismiss/rationalize/excuse such philosophy. It seems to me the vast majority of the Democrats (white & black) are OK with this rhetoric & philosophy. The people I see outraged are conservatives and moderates. I believe the Democratic party has been hi-jacked by the far left. My grandfather was a staunch Democrat, and I'm certain he's about to blow the lid off his coffin.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah. I was a Dem, once.
You're right that the party was hijacked by the ultra-Liberals and the Politically Correct...what you call "the far left."
That's when I left.
In disgust.


----------

